# FS: Blue dragon plakat pair/s.sanchezi "purple form" Prices lowered.



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Decided to keep them instead.

Hey guys i'm upgrading and I need to make space and rehome most of my fishes.

Would like to add to the list is my Plakat dragon pair 15$

male:
















Female:The blueish one on the right









And finally a purple sanchezi 6-7" couple years old $60
Eats pellets/frozen fish fillets/tetra color bits, Perfect condition coloring looks amazing, and hasn't touched a single feeder fish.
New pic.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Did these guys come from Fantasy Aquatics? Nice looking bettas, free bump...


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, The only dumbo they had with the biggest pectoral fins.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

so awesome , i want them lol.... free bump cuz im far away  maybe dizturbd1 lol eh jonh boy? who doesnt need another dumbo or 4


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

macframalama said:


> so awesome , i want them lol.... free bump cuz im far away  maybe dizturbd1 lol eh jonh boy? who doesnt need another dumbo or 4


Bettas ship really well don't they...


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

tuesday bump.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh wow... beautiful. Would you consider selling them seperately?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

No sorry  I also have a plakat pair for sale after this one. This pair is on hold for anthony


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> so awesome , i want them lol.... free bump cuz im far away  maybe dizturbd1 lol eh jonh boy? who doesnt need another dumbo or 4


Shawn! Do I need to send a couple dozen Betta's your way....splain that to your wife when they get there lol

Those are some beauties Erroll, wish I had the room myself


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

bring it lol....somethings gotta happen im bored to death over here


Diztrbd1 said:


> Shawn! Do I need to send a couple dozen Betta's your way....splain that to your wife when they get there lol
> 
> Those are some beauties Erroll, wish I had the room myself


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> bring it lol....somethings gotta happen im bored to death over here


Thanks for the comments everyone.

And mac, if I ever head towards the island Ill let you know. Im sure you'd like some fish from the mainland brought over there 

Bump added plakat pair.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

do you come over , man i would kill for some fresh from the mainland stuff, its dry out here buddy... I appreciate the offer for sure and if you come I may just hit you up on that offer , thanks again


er201 said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone.
> 
> And mac, if I ever head towards the island Ill let you know. Im sure you'd like some fish from the mainland brought over there
> 
> Bump added plakat pair.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thursday bumpp...


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump this up.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

sunday bump


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP added a few things I need to rehome.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump some more!


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP, lots of interest and no replies.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump!


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lowered prices.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump, the bettas are bigger now.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump, taking offers.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump, willing to add tank + stand + filter/heater for extra 20$ with the piranha.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Really need money for a project. Prices lowered some more.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump. Come on guys where do you ever see a serrasalmus piranha eating pellets and granules?


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

how much is it for the piranha and tank


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

brezilian said:


> how much is it for the piranha and tank


The 20g I had is gone now sorry brez, I do have a 40g, 110$ for piranha + tank (tank only)

also daily bump.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Long weekend bump.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Am I blind or is there no price listed....?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

gsneufeld said:


> Am I blind or is there no price listed....?


The Dumbo pair has been sold george, thats why I deleted it from the post and only left what I have left.

On the other hand, here are some fresh pics of the piranha.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sunday bump.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Labor day bump.


----------

